# Female model PERTH based. Looking for extra work.



## shadylady91 (Feb 17, 2011)

Perth based, 19 year old female model.

blonde, blue eyes, petite.

promotional and photographic experience


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Do some googling as well as check seek and careerone websites. From time to time I have seen some advertisements for models there - either promotional or in media.


----------

